# Sinaia, the Pearl of the Carpathians



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia, the Pearl of the Carpathians​










Sinaia (population 12.512) is the most famous Romanian mountain resort. 


The first human settlement was the monastery, founded around 1690 in the wild Prahova Valley, between the high Bucegi Mountains (max height 2507 m) lesser Baiului Mountains.


In the second half of 19th century, King Carol I has became interested in the area and in 1873-1883 was built Peleș Castle, the summer royal residence. 

A village appeared which to the end of 19th century will became a town and resort, with somptuous villas and hotels.

Today Sinaia is much visited for the royal castle, for the Bucegi and Baiului mountains. Cable cars and gondoles take people up to the Bucegi Plateau (2000 m) or Cota 1400. 

Bears are a common sight on the road to Cota 1400 and even in the resort.




Sinaia by dizzy87rr, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

sinaia by tales, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia by mystroh, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

sinaia hotel palace by romaniaseenbyrichard, on Flickr




sinaia villa by romaniaseenbyrichard, on Flickr




sinaia the mair house by romaniaseenbyrichard, on Flickr



sinaia trainstation by romaniaseenbyrichard, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Peleş Castle by Aleksander Dragnes, on Flickr




Cable Car by Aleksander Dragnes, on Flickr




Sinaia Monastery by Aleksander Dragnes, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia from hotel balcony by colorlessness, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia by vsandu75, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia  by orczyk, on Flickr




telecabinei  by orczyk, on Flickr




perony w Sinaia by orczyk, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Yay ! I am spotted ! by Sebastian Stoica, on Flickr




Bears again by Sebastian Stoica, on Flickr




Bears by Sebastian Stoica, on Flickr





Storm is coming ! by Sebastian Stoica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bear by Nicu Tatulescu, on Flickr




DSC02869 by Nicu Tatulescu, on Flickr





DSC02972 by Nicu Tatulescu, on Flickr




DSC03049 by Nicu Tatulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

sinaia, turning around because of a bear by murph_ac, on Flickr
​


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:



sinaia,brasso 037 by szabolcs1968, on Flick



sinaia,brasso 050 by szabolcs1968, on Flickr
​


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

exquisite !


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing mountains, good hotels and sweet bears! Yeah, i like it!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos....:cheers2:


----------



## CharlotteGould1 (Aug 10, 2012)

much appreciated


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice words! :cheers:


Sinaia 24.08.10 103 by Voyagers-Club, on Flickr





Sinaia 24.08.10 106 by Voyagers-Club, on Flickr




Sinaia 24.08.10 086 by Voyagers-Club, on Flickr



Sinaia 24.08.10 083 by Voyagers-Club, on Flickr



Sinaia 24.08.10 089 by Voyagers-Club, on Flickr



Sinaia 24.08.10 218 by Voyagers-Club, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia-July-09 (1619) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr




Sinaia-July-09 (1473) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr



Sinaia-July-09 (1285) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr




Sinaia-July-09 (1614) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr




Sinaia-July-09 (1828) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr



Sinaia-July-09 (1972) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr




Sinaia-July-09 (1968) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

tracks of "civilization" by catadrag, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

ROMANIA 2012 267 by missnest, on Flickr



ROMANIA 2012 284 by missnest, on Flickr




ROMANIA 2012 232 by missnest, on Flickr




ROMANIA 2012 216 by missnest, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The *Sinaia Monastery* was founded by Prince Mihail Cantacuzino in 1695 and named after the great Sinai Monastery on Mount Sinai. The monastery gave its name to the town of Sinaia. 


It consists of two courtyards surrounded by low buildings. In the centre of each courtyard there is a small church. One of them— The Old Church — dates from 1695, while the more recent was built in 1846.



Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr






Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr





Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, beautifull small town and scenary:yes:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Rekarte!


Hotel Furnica, former building for the personnel of Peleș Castle



Sinaia by Dana Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Sinaia Casino *is located in "Dimitrie Ghica" park, Sinaia, Romania and was built at the initiative of King Carol I of Romania.

Construction began in 1912 and was finished a year later. The work was supervised by architect Petre Antonescu, who was also the author of the plans. The main shareholder in the casino was Baron of Marçay, a shareholder in the Monte Carlo Casino. The opening was celebrated with fireworks and a piano recital by George Enescu, and it became a major attraction between the wars.

After the communist takeover in the 1940s, gambling ceased and the casino is now an international conference center.



Cazinoul din Sinaia by Alina Mogos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Omu (The Man) Peak, tallest in Bucegi - 2,514 m



statia meteo de la varful Omu, muntii Bucegi by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

:eek2: INCREDIBLE !!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! I'm glad you like Sinaia! :cheers:



Dianora Ungureanu-Maier​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia in 1971*



Palace Hotel in Sinaia, Romania, 1971 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr




Find the Chicken - Romania, 1971 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr




Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr




Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pelișor Castle​


Is part of the same complex as the larger castle of Peleş. It was built in 1899–1903 by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand (son of Carol's brother Leopold von Hohenzollern) and Ferdinand's consort Queen Marie.


Pelişor was designed by the Czech architect Karel Liman in the Art Nouveau style; the furniture and the interior decorations were designed mostly by the Viennese Bernhard Ludwig. There are several chambers, working cabinets, a chapel, and "the golden room". Queen Marie herself, an accomplished artist, made many of the artistic decisions about the design of the palace, and participated in its decoration, including as a painter. Queen Marie considered Art Nouveau a weapon against sterile historicism, creating a personal style combining Art-Nouveau elements with Byzantine and Celtic elements.



20120908 #07 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr




20120908 #58 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr




20120908 #55 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr




20120908 #56 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

vladanscekic​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Castelul Peleș - curte interioară by Iulian.Dnistran.ro, on Flickr




Castelul Peleș - exterior by Iulian.Dnistran.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

mydeepdark​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome Romania by Mohamed Mowaffak, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia by Hurmeena, on Flickr





Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​

Gabriel Abramovici​






iulian-dA-gallery​






caesarr4u​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

andres22​​




emil76​​





László Dénes​












Orizont​











emil76 1 2 3​













​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
The *Casino *built in 1912, now is used as an international conference center



Cazinoul din Sinaia by Alina Mogos, on Flickr







Casino Sinaia by Ignacio Sánchez / CAF, on Flickr








Casino - Sinaia by DG B, on Flickr






Casino - Sinaia by DG B, on Flickr






Cazinoul din Sinaia / Sinaia Casino by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you PRIMEVAL for this thread. Sinaia has awesome weather in these days, much less rainy than Alps.


----------

